# Different ways to say going poo...



## Dale Mabry (May 14, 2004)

Grind out a grumpy

Making doodie

Dropping the kids off at the pool

Stocking the pond with finless browns


Any other contributions?


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Shitten


----------



## Pepper (May 14, 2004)

Make a four-tire pit stop...a two-tire stop is just a piss


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

letting the cat out the bag


----------



## Rob_NC (May 14, 2004)

This must be what you were referring to as something you know more about.


"Goin' to the library to read a few"


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 14, 2004)

Thought of another

Logging some simulator time.


----------



## GSXR750 (May 14, 2004)

Take the browns to the super bowl.


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

My kids say:  "I need to go stinkies"

My husband says, He needs to visit his thinking thrown (along with a couple magazines.)

I just say #2 (if I'm at home)  out in public it's, "I'll be right back"


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Takin' a Dump


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Crapin


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

I vote this the 'Shittiest Thread' of 2004


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 14, 2004)

I would not go that far, I have a lotmore to do in 2004 that can be nominated in this manner.  I believe I originated the doodie thread.


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Sorry I did not know you were so shitfluent
oh Drop a bomb


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2004)

maturity at its best


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

you know you want to play


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

A little bit of bashing and it turns this tread to shit. pardon my pun
Remember it was only worth 2¢


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Pinchin' a loaf


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2004)

spittin shit are we


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Shit spitters we are


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

I need to take a Dale (or any other person you want to mock at the time)

Launch a torpedo, drop a deuce, urge to purge


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Original English Text:
I need to take a wicked shit
Translated to French:
Je dois prendre une merde mauvaise

Translated back to English:
I must take a bad shit

Translated to German:
Ich mu?? eine schlechte Schei??e nehmen

Translated back to English:
I must take a bad shit

Translated to Italian:
Devo prendere una merda difettosa

Translated back to English:
I must take one merda defective

Translated to Portuguese:
Eu devo fazer exame de um merda defeituoso

Translated back to English:
I must make examination of a defective excrement

Translated to Spanish:
Debo hacer la examinación de un excremento defectuoso

Translated back to English:
I must make the examinación of a defective excrement

I must make the examinación of a defective excrement


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

chocolate soft-serve coming up!

Make an offering to the porcelain god


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Turtle head pokin out


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

dropping the kids off at the pool.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Droppin' a growler


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Droppin' a duggan


----------



## DrChiro (May 14, 2004)

my personal favorite is:

I'm going to negotiate the release of the chocolate hostages.

(actually i just negotiated...and they all escaped fine)


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

http://www.heptune.com/poop.html
How come people say "I'm gonna go take a dump"? when in reality they are leaving a dump?
    (Question submitted by Jonathan)

    Yes, that is one of the English language's more peculiar expressions. My hypothesis is that the experience of pooping is so pleasant that although we are leaving a dump, we are gaining pleasure and satisfaction. Perhaps it developed as an analog to "taking a break," during which time one also "takes a dump."
    And here is the real explanation from an anonymous linguistics professor: "I can tell you that the reason we say 'take a shit/dump' is for the same reason we 'take' a vacation...in this situation, the nouns poop/dump or shit are used to describe an activity occuring over a time, not the actual physical object itself. One is 'taking' the time to leave a shit in a bowl. actually the use of the word dump really reflects how much we subconsciously understand this action, as one's ass is dumping the ass apples into the bowl. the word has simply been changed to a noun to denote the time spent during evactuation of the bowels."


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2004)

When we were kids it was... gotta go BM.

Gotta let the prairie dog out.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

Blast a dookie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

release the hounds


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

refurbish the porcelain


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

masterbating out the backway


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

Gotta go...
Doo doo
dookie
pookie
boo boo
Number 2


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

Deposit some butt nuggets in the porcelain bank


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

Do the deed


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> http://www.heptune.com/poop.html
> How come people say "I'm gonna go take a dump"? when in reality they are leaving a dump?
> (Question submitted by Jonathan)
> ...



Damn I didn't know that dropping a log could be so educational    

Thank you Rock


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Do the deed



Isn't do the deed having sex ?  
You don't want to mix them up


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Isn't do the deed having sex ?
> You don't want to mix them up


Depends on the tone and context.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2004)

Forgot ...

Pinching a loaf


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Forgot ...
> 
> Pinching a loaf



Oh yeah, the classic Cheech and Chong term.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

"walkin the snake" it doesn't make sense till you think ssss- shit, shower, shave n shampoo


----------



## Skate67 (May 15, 2004)

drop a deuce


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2004)

Goin for a grogan.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 16, 2004)

defecate


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2004)

...a variation.

Dropping the Cosby kids off at the pool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2004)

Dropping anchor.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 16, 2004)

My license plate cover says "I'd rather be B.M.ing"  I love to Dook!


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

I do not understand B.M.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 17, 2004)

Bowel Movement.

I got the best one ever.  

I am going to go take an Albob and wipe my Rissole.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 17, 2004)

A friend of mine says "I have to take an Orlando Hernandez."

Not sure of the origin of that.  Orlando Hernandez is a former Yankee pitcher.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Bowel Movement.
> 
> I got the best one ever.
> ...




Daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaammmmmm


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I got the best one ever.
> 
> I am going to go take an Albob and wipe my Rissole.



Didn't I already use something to that effect here  Post 20


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

I though so, But the rissole shit was hillarious


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Drop a Rissole and watch it fissle 
Hey you can make a poem out of it


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 17, 2004)

I never saw that one, odd...


----------



## OceanDude (May 17, 2004)

It depends on who needs to know:

For wife - "Going to go read the paper" (terrible journalists here)

For young nephews and nieces - "Did you just do poo-poo's and forget to flush again"?

For brother - "Excuse me, I need to go drop a bomb [optionally - 'on France']".

When talking to brothers and sisters and reminiscing about when we were kids and when dad use to whip the stuffing out of us for being too loud or doing stupid kids stuff: ???You use to ding ding all over the house and dad would take it out on me with The Belt.???

When talking to the doctor: "Hey doc I dropped the stool specimen into the crapper but your idiot nurse came in and flushed before I could fish it back out."

When intoxicated and talking to my brother - "I got to go do a doo-doo if I'm not back in 5 minutes assume the worse and call 911."

OD


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> For brother - "Excuse me, I need to go drop a bomb [optionally - 'on France']".OD



Hmmmmmmmm that is not such a bad idea  
Hell with those bastards....Wouldn't lift a finger to help us any.
I say we boycott their asses 

And stop selling their stinky cheese too


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> A friend of mine says "I have to take an Orlando Hernandez."
> 
> Not sure of the origin of that.  Orlando Hernandez is a former Yankee pitcher.


That reminds me of a 'Dirty Sanchez', but that's an entirely different subject.


----------



## GYM GURU (Sep 10, 2004)

I gots to take a sh1T
gonna go drop the bomb on TOKYO.


----------



## GYM GURU (Sep 10, 2004)

My girl says " CACA "


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 10, 2004)

*sharted*...(sp?) That came from the movie "Along came Polly"...    great movie...


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 11, 2004)

Drop an otter!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 12, 2004)

Goin' yonder ..


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

I never would have thought this would have been such a popular thread


----------



## irontime (Sep 13, 2004)

Droppin' the kids off at the pool 

Gonna go bake some brownies


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Droppin' the kids off at the pool
> 
> Gonna go bake some brownies


Are you going to bake some brownies while watching Opera?


----------

